# Suche Airport oder Airline Manager Simulation



## TomMagnus (29. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine gute und herausfordernde Simulation aus dem Bereich Airport oder Airline.
Bisher habe ich von einschlägigen Titeln wie Airline Tycoon etc. nur schlechtes gelesen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank!
Tom


----------



## svd (30. März 2013)

Es gibt ja kaum brauchbare Titel in diesem Genre.

Das empfehlenswerteste dürfte noch immer das uralte "Airline Tycoon" aus dem Jahr 1998 (bzw. "Airline Tycoon Deluxe" (2003, AT inkl. Add-Ons)) sein... 

Trotz Comicgrafik und Humor à la "MadTV" war das Gerüst dahinter okay. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Spiele auf heutigen Systemen problemlos laufen...


----------



## TomMagnus (30. März 2013)

Hi svd,

danke für deine Antwort.
Das ist schon wirklich deprimierend. Da gibt es für jeden Müll eine Simulation aber nix ist wirklich ordentlich.

Mittlerweile überlege ich schon komplett weg von der Beschränkung auf den Flugverkehr und hin zum Klassiker Sim City zu gehen :-/


----------



## svd (30. März 2013)

Apropos Flugverkehr... "Airline 69" gibt's ja auch. Natürlich Schrott.

Wahrscheinlich hast du mit "Sim City 4" oder zB der Freeware "OpenTTD" (Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe) längerfristig wirklich mehr Spaß.


----------



## TomMagnus (30. März 2013)

Japp alles schon gesehen und mich von Rezensionen abschrecken lassen (zum Glück!).

Wird dann wohl Sim City.


----------

